# how can i get some Methadrol?



## jake ryley (May 27, 2012)

i was wondering how i can get some methadrol, every site ive visited ended up being fake or out of stock.does anyone know of a real site that i can order from?


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2012)

jake ryley, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (May 27, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## brazey (May 27, 2012)

Welcome... I have no idea.


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM! This is for introducing yourself. You must post any questions in the right forum !


----------



## vicious 13 (May 27, 2012)

Send me all ur money and I'll get u some


----------



## aminoman74 (May 28, 2012)

welcome


----------

